# The Indians Panacea



## sandchip (Oct 1, 2021)

I haven't posted much lately, but here's one that I finally put on the shelf after first seeing it about 30 years ago.  Fairly rare, with a few examples out there, but I wanted this specific example.  It's as crude as I've seen in any embossed mold blown bottle.  No etching or staining.  What you see is thousands of tiny bubbles giving it that appearance.  Believed to be a Charleston bottle.  Dates to the 1830s, possibly the late 1820s.


----------



## opmustard (Oct 2, 2021)

That is a vey nice, outstanding bottle! Did you find it recently? 
What does that bottle sell for???????????????
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 2, 2021)

This is what I got into this hobby for. Man! That is mint. I love loads of bubbles. You do not disappoint.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 2, 2021)

opmustard said:


> That is a vey nice, outstanding bottle! Did you find it recently?
> What does that bottle sell for???????????????
> opmustard


I can only dream of finding one.  It sold in a recent auction.  I don't recall this specific example being available to the public since '97.  If anything, this hobby has forced me to be a patient man.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> This is what I got into this hobby for. Man! That is mint. I love loads of bubbles. You do not disappoint.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thanks much, brother.  I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 2, 2021)

That is an incredible bottle!  Probably up there with some of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 2, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> That is an incredible bottle!  Probably up there with some of the best I've ever seen.


Thanks, man!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 3, 2021)

Bucket list is now bigger. Thanks Sandchip.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## midway49 (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 4, 2021)

That’s simply an amazing bottle.  Any thoughts on value -beyond it’s real value of its presence!  That one is just pure Art- I’d love to photograph that.  Thank you for sharing-( should there be some kind of age group rating on this thread?!)


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 4, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> That’s simply an amazing bottle.  Any thoughts on value -beyond it’s real value of its presence!  That one is just pure Art- I’d love to photograph that.  Thank you for sharing-( should there be some kind of age group rating on this thread?!)


Maybe a warning label, you better sit down prior to viewing. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## American (Oct 6, 2021)

sandchip said:


> I haven't posted much lately, but here's one that I finally put on the shelf after first seeing it about 30 years ago.  Fairly rare, with a few examples out there, but I wanted this specific example.  It's as crude as I've seen in any embossed mold blown bottle.  No etching or staining.  What you see is thousands of tiny bubbles giving it that appearance.  Believed to be a Charleston bottle.  Dates to the 1830s, possibly the late 1820s.
> View attachment 230346View attachment 230347View attachment 230348View attachment 230349


Beautiful


----------



## Huntindog (Oct 6, 2021)

Watched that one sell... well worth the Hammer...
What a Great Crude Rare bottle... Congrats


----------



## cor3y7 (Oct 6, 2021)

Wow, what a stunner!


----------



## Vinewood (Oct 6, 2021)

Here is a copy of an 1842 letter sent from Coster & Walsh to A B & D Sands , Druggist, New York.  In paragraph two, they want to order 6 dozen more Indian's Panacea.  In paragraph three they say they will give Sands 25% on the sale and that they sell it in Mobile for $2 per bottle.
We dug a Panacea in Mobile back in 1990.  The one pictured was also dug in Mobile, but not by me.
I show it beside the famous "Stillingia" because, the Stillingia was prepared by, advertised by, and sold by George Coster only for one year starting in 1844.
Notice that both bottles have a signature tombstone label panel on the back. Both the large and small Panacea have the same tombstone panel on back.
Let me know if anyone else has ever seen any other early 1840's pontiled medicine with one of these label panels on the back.  They were probably blown by the same glasshouse. This Panacea is the large size.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 7, 2021)

Vinewood said:


> Here is a copy of an 1842 letter sent from Coster & Walsh to A B & D Sands , Druggist, New York.  In paragraph two, they want to order 6 dozen more Indian's Panacea.  In paragraph three they say they will give Sands 25% on the sale and that they sell it in Mobile for $2 per bottle.
> We dug a Panacea in Mobile back in 1990.  The one pictured was also dug in Mobile, but not by me.
> I show it beside the famous "Stillingia" because, the Stillingia was prepared by, advertised by, and sold by George Coster only for one year starting in 1844.
> Notice that both bottles have a signature tombstone label panel on the back. Both the large and small Panacea have the same tombstone panel on back.
> Let me know if anyone else has ever seen any other early 1840's pontiled medicine with one of these label panels on the back.  They were probably blown by the same glasshouse. This Panacea is the large size.


Great documentation, Rod.  That makes for a fine pair of early Southern medicines!


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 7, 2021)

CRUUUUUUDE! I like it! I don't even want to know how much it sold for.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 8, 2021)

Huntindog said:


> ... well worth the Hammer...


I thought so, too.  Thanks, man.  Here's a couple more close-ups.  Can't get enough of this bottle now, after waiting so many years.


----------

